# fancy pigeon found needs home URGENT have cats



## fooangel (Jul 15, 2012)

found withe fancy pigeon in miami off expressway; needs home urgent; cannot fly; possible issue on wing; not in distress; brown collar & chest with peacock like shimmering colors; bird is friendly; tame; used to being handled; read band on foot; found guy in miami who knows the owner through a youtube video; these guys don't want the bird back; each have 200 plus birds; bird is in trouble; possibly has mites; am getting sevin dust now and hung a disk on cage; i have 5 cats who look at him like a turkey dinner; please please help and adopt this bird; he is very beautiful and so trusting; phone 305-469-6922; email: [email protected]


----------

